# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Si te rris shpejtesine e shkarkimit?

## ludvik01

Hi! 
Me ka dale nje problem me kompjuterin. Kur leviz ashensoret e nje faqeje, qofte internet apo word, shpejtesia me ngadalesohe dhe faqja leviz me shkeputje. Me jepni nje ide se cfare mund te beje.
Tau

----------


## benseven11

ja ke gjetur fjalen tamam ashensori qe quhet ndryshe "scrolling bar" qe ndodhet 
ne skaj djathtas ekranit qe ben te mundur zhvendosjen e faqes ne drejtim nga lart poshte dhe e kunderta
per te rregulluar problemin qe ke shkohet dhe klikohet lart ne tools/internet options/advanced
te faqja qe do hapet i vihet shenja e V-se brenda  katrorit perpara"use smooth scrolling"=zhvendose ashensorin bute ke nje figure ketu
pasi i ve shenjen e v-se katrorit klikohet posht tek Apply pastaj ok  qe te ruhen ndryshimet e bera

----------


## benseven11

pervec asaj qe u permend te posti me lart
duhet bere edhe dicka tjeter
shkohet start/settings/controll panel/klikohet tek ikona e mausit
do shohesh nje figure si me poshte
te dritarja pasi eshte klikuar ne butonin e rrotes/wheel te mausit
poshte ne figure
ndryshon numrin qe eshte duke e bere3, 4 ose 5 duke klikuar ne
 mikrobutonat anash numrit me trekendesh te zinj
e vendos numrin 5 psh klikon poshte apply..ok
dhe e kontrollon ashensorin
nqs shpejtesia eshte me e madhe ose me e ulet
kthehesh prape dhe ben ndryshim te numrit
Sa me i madh numri ne dritare aq me shpejt do
levizi ashensori dhe e kunderta nje numer 1 ose 2
e ben ashensorin te zhvendoset ngadale si kermill
kjo behet per gjithe mausat qe kane midis butonave
te majte dhe te djathte nje rrote qe perdoret per te 
zhvendosur figuren
ne disa mousa te vjeter nuk ka rrote po buton te mesem
ndryshimi qe behet ne kontroll panel eshte i ngjashem

----------


## ludvik01

Hi!
Fillimisht te falenderoj per pergjigjet.
Nuk jep asnje ndryshim. Problemi qendron ndryshe : ne castin qe une realizoj nje veprim te tille ngarkohet procesori deri ne 80-90%, pa pasur asnje faqe tjeter.
Tau

----------


## benseven11

duhet jete problem spyware,virus mbase edhe trojan pasi procesori ngarkohet 80-90% pa ndonje shkak te dukshem
te duhet te shikosh dhe ti besh update spybotit dhe adware dhe skanim duhet jete kompjuteri i infektuar gjithashtu edhe per ndonje problem virus
=====
Shkak tjeter mund te jete me natyre grafike mbase te duhet te ndryshosh rezolucionin nga  True color ne high color(ne dektop rightklik/properties/color kualiteti ky ndryshim mund ta ktheje zhvendosjen e ashensorit normal
=====nje menyre tjeter
shkohet lart ne tools/internet options/programs te dritarja qe hapet klikohet
ne reset websettings
=====mund te jete shkak edhe hardware qe  nuk mbush sa duhet 
per kete shkohet  start/settings/Kontroll
Panel|Display|Settings|Advanced/troubleshoot(ose mund ta shohesh si performance) shiko per hardware akseleratorin
ke dy situata ne qofte shenjusi se eshte vendosur ne pozicion None-asgje ose ne nivelin majtas  kjo jep si shkak qe scrolling-ashensori te punoje ngadale
Ne rast se ajo eshte vendosur ne pozicion maximal (full)  djathtas ajo mund te shkaktoje ngrirje te ekranit ose rindezje
Full akseleration duhet per raste lojrash ose kur djeg apo luan DVD
zhvendosja e shenjusit me maus ne nivelin mesatar mund ta zgjidhe problemin
=====
mund te jete problem me videokarten te duhet te riinstalohet duke i bere update
my compjuter/properties/hardware/device manaxher/+display drivers
nen te klikon 2 here tek emriqe mund te jete Rage28=per Ati videokartat ose Nvidia qe eshte emri i driverit te videokartes/te dritarja qe hapet klikon ne butonin driver/pastaj ne dritaren tjeter klikohet ne update driver
(update te driverit mund ta besh edhe duke shkuaR te faqja e manifaktures qe ka krijuar driverin e videokartes (mund ta gjesh adresen e faqes  nga CD e videokartes 
Duhet pare me kujdes se cfare modeli videokarte eshte cfare versioni driveri
eshte ne CD dhe shikohet per ate tip driveri ne qofte se ka dale ndonje version i ri  zgjidhet driveri tek faqja  per tipin e windowsit qe ke psh XP dhe instalohet ne direktorine c/windows/system32

----------


## TDevices

Me siguri eshte pika e 2 dhe e fundit qe ka shkruar benseven11. Ndoshta ti nuk ke instaluar driver-at e skedes video. Duke qene se windowsi mer automatikisht nje driver standard vga atehere dhe nr i ngjyrave qe te paraqet eshte shume i vogel, gjithashtu dhe frekuenza me te cilen punon skeda grafike eshte e vogel (60Hz). Kjo con ne flickering (qe ne italisht eshte sfarfallio, ne shqip sdi me ta thene), dmth rishkrimi i imazhit ne ekran nuk behen ne menyre te sinkronizuar.

Keshilla ime eshte. Instalo driver-at e rinj te skedes video. Ndrysho rizolucionin, ndrysho numrin e ngjyrave (minimumi 16bit), ndrysho dhe frekuencen (minimumi 75Hz) gjithmone nese ta lejon ekrani. 

Ah edhe dicka. Nuk e di se cfare browseri perdor, po internet exploreri renderizon faqet html ne menyre te ndryshme nga netscape/mozilla/opera. Nese perdor nje nga keto tre te fundit ka disa marifete qe duhen bere tek secili nga keto browsera)

----------


## Endri

hi ckemi mir bye

----------


## Endri

hi. Ckemi mire. Kam nje problem me kompjuterin. Nuk me mbyllet me shut daun. Si tia bej a ka nonje menje ndonjeri. ciao

----------


## kel

Tung,

pasi ke mbyllur te gjitha programet dhe disaktivuar lidhjen internet, mbaj shtypur per 10 sekonda power on/off. Te fiket pa tjeter.
tung


Computers work with absolute flaweles perfection, until the first person touches them

----------


## qoska

per me lart nqss ke winxp ke sesben karten grafike te painstaluar por qe fundksionon me ane te nje driveri te pergjithshem standartit svga. dhe po te instalosh driverat e veta rregullohet i gjithi ky muhabet.

kurse per tjetrin: mjafton te shkosh Control panel->display prperties-> screen saver-> ppower-> diku ne tabet por me duket tek advanced power bla bla ->  ke per te klikuar nje checkbox ku thote use advanced power bla bla 
tung

----------


## Mateus

Kam nje "breshke". Me thoni si ta beje kete breshke te eci me shpejt? Formatimi me tha dikush por problemi qendron se nuk kam deshire te fshije materialet qe kam shkruar ne com. 

Jepni ndonje zgjidhje?

Flm

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Mateus.


Duhet te tregosh se cfa PC ke me pak fjale parametrat e saj. 

Per punen e dokumentave mund ti hedhesh neper disqe.

Per te bere PC te punoje shpejt nuk eshte formatimi zgjidhja me e mire.

----------


## EdiR

Nje nga faktoret me te rendesishem per shpejtesine eshte sa Ram ke ne kompjuter.

----------


## reni00

> Kam nje "breshke". Me thoni si ta beje kete breshke te eci me shpejt? Formatimi me tha dikush por problemi qendron se nuk kam deshire te fshije materialet qe kam shkruar ne com. 
> 
> Jepni ndonje zgjidhje?
> 
> Flm


Cfare do zgjidhe je qe te japim duhet te shpenzosh nuk e di sa i disponushem jeni per kete. Dhe materialet organizohen qe mos ti humbesh.
Nqs nuk do te shtosh pjes ne hardware  provo kete software KETU


Un e kam provuar sipas krahasimit qe bente programi vete dilete mire po te tjerat nuk shifen dhe shume me sy.

Reni

----------


## Dajoshi

po si mund te kem edhe une nje te tille. me respekt dajoshi

----------


## benseven11

Per ta kthyer ate breshken ne rakete, e para fare duhet qe kompjuteri te kete pjese hardware me cilesi dhe kapacitet te larte.Kompjuteri qe te kete shpejtesi duhet te kete procesor te fuqishem pentium 4 me shpejtesi 3ghz e lart.Memorje ram 1gb e lart  si dhe bus speed te 400,ose 800 akoma me mire.Keto jane tre kryesoret.Eshte njelloj si me makinat,makinat e mira kane pjese mekanike dhe parametra teknologjike per shpejtesi te larte dhe qendrushmeri ne ngarkese te plote te motorrit.Krahaso nje kompjuter me pajisje te dobeta hardware me nje kompjuter me pajisje shume te mira hardware.Krahaso nje benz mercedes 500 me nje makine Nissan. E dyta te duhet nje server  i mire.Jo server dial up me shpejtesi qesharake 4 kb/sek qe ta nxin jete, por nje servis te pakten ISDN ose DSL.E treta,mirembajtja e kompjuterit,pastrimi fizik,pastrimi nga viruse,spyware si dhe azhurnimi i windowsit.Mund te provosh edhe programe booster si ajo qe ka vene Reni.Mbaj parasysh qe sa me shume te ngarkohet harddrajveri me programe dokumenta fotografi dhe video aq me te larta jane shancet qe kompjuteri te ngadalsohet.Kujdes mos fut shume programe ne hard drajv.Sa me shume programe te futesh do te thote me shume do ngarkohet regjistri ne windows.Per pasoje kompjuteri do punoje me ngadale.

----------


## iliriu

kam bere lidhjen e internetit ne albtekom dhe me duket se eshte shume i avasht.a ka ndonje mundesi per te bere matjen e shpejtesise per te qene i sigurt se sa eshte shpejtesia qe paguaj?ju faleminderit

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Hyr te www.speedtest.net
Po ti ca pret qe ta kesh lidhjen aq sa thot kontrata?

----------


## LaCosTa

Une me se shumti e mas me ket web site se te tregon shpejtesin ne kb/sec.

speedtest.adslthailand.com

----------


## Rev12

Nje adrese ku mund testosh shpejtesine e internetit eshte dhe whatismyip.com

----------

